# Compressus?



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

Im sure he's compressus, hes 7" 1 year and a half years old


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hogwash said:


> Im sure he's compressus, hes 7" 1 year and a half years old


Yest its a compressus. Looks good


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with this guy being a compressus and it's a nice one too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

He is beauty


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i would say comp too.


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you we call him Diablo


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah he looks like a devil with those red eyes.


----------

